# Amplificador de 200w (Pioneer)



## pinocho (Feb 7, 2012)

Hola amigos de este foro . hace poco arme  este amplificador de 200w RMS . con  buen sonido cero distorsión . buena calidad en sonido para los transistores de salida utilice 2sc2500 y 2sa1943 con una fuente de  50v. bueno lo eh probado  casi 12 horas  y funciono sin problemas..
con unos parlantes de 8hms .    gracias. les adjunto el diagramas y las fotos del amplificador


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Feb 7, 2012)

hola, parece bastante bueno el amplificador y sin regulación de bias! los otros días tuve problemas regulando el bias de un amplificador, esto es mas facil.
es el 2sc5200, lo pusiste al revés el 2sc2500 es mucho mas pequeño.
con que corriente de reposo trabaja?


----------



## fredysm (Feb 26, 2012)

hola una consulta genio... me podria decir que voltaje consume tu ampli me interesa  hacerlo... perdon si no lo note...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2012)

fredysm dijo:


> hola una consulta genio... me podria decir que voltaje consume tu ampli me interesa  hacerlo... perdon si no lo note...



*±         50          Vcc*


----------



## jeryus (Feb 26, 2012)

un saludo a todos en el foro, hay alguna forma de que me puedan informar la parte teorica de construir el amplificador de 200W ? tengo por proyecto final construir un amplificador de 200W y digamos que no me toco el mejor profesor del mundo, eh buscado y en muchos lados solo me muestran la construccion pero no se larazon de ser de cada parte del amplificador, no habra forma de qe me puedan echar una mano con eso de construir el amplificador y darme una explicacion de la parte teorica el porque de esos transistores y todo eso ? espero no sea mucha molestia....


saludos y gracias por anticipado


----------



## palomo (Feb 27, 2012)

Lo que pides es un analisis compelto de cada parte del amplificador y no creo que alguien del foro quiera hacer tu tarea, mejor muestranos que es lo que has hecho, muestranos tus calculos de cada seccion y por ese lado ya podremos ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------



## nickos (Feb 27, 2012)

muy buen diseño me gusto mucho te molestaria que lo use como proyecto ?¡


----------



## boloyspe (Feb 27, 2012)

hey pero el diagrama no se ve igual que la foto    conte los transistores y no es igual


----------



## Ralo71 (Feb 27, 2012)

Estaria bueno que alguien lo simule y ver que pasa, viendo que tiene transitores en paralelo a la salida entiendo que puede trabajar en 4 ohms , lo que daria algo asi como 250w rms o 500w de pico, claro que la fuente deberia entregar mas de 10A,pero no tiene protector de corto a la salida asi que se deberia trabajar en el margen de max disipacion de los transistores.



Les dejo unas flas en exel hechas por mi para calcular potencias de amplificadores, lo unico que hay que medir las tensiones de pico a la salida de estos con un tester un diodo y un pequeño capacitor.esto sera la potencia de pico de un semiciclo e in toducirlo en la fla.cualquier duda quedo a su disposicion


----------



## pinocho (Mar 5, 2012)

bueno aquí  esta algunas fotos, en estéreo  con una fuente de  50v el diagrama  es el mismo,no  hice ninguna modificación   funciona perfectamente  el pcb esta en en archivo  pdf y  para la forma del planchado  seleccionar la hoja dos, saludos amigos..


----------



## chacarock (Mar 15, 2012)

buenisimo, te hago una consulta, en realidad estoy con otro proyecto ahora, pero resulta que adquiri un transformador de 36+36 6A creo que me viene al pero para este ampli en estereo, verdad?
disgo si mis calculos  estan corectos
36vol* 1,4142 = 50 vol
72vol*6A = 432 watts

?????????? es asi  ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Te veo que andás rondando por todos lados con ese transformador 

Con un transformador conocido , por ejemplo de 12Vac o de 12+12Vac , le vas a meter tensión por la salida , entre el punto medio y un extremo de los 36 V.

Con el tester medís todas las tensiones AC del resto de los cables y nos traes una planillita con esos valores.

Por otro lado traenos la sección del núcleo.

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 15, 2012)

boloyspe dijo:


> hey pero el diagrama no se ve igual que la foto    conte los transistores y no es igual



Los componentes estan completos, cuentalos de nuevo y veras que asi es.


----------



## chacarock (Mar 15, 2012)

hol, dos metros , no ... nada que ver, es la segunda ves que o comento, y solo queria saber si mis calculos estaban correctos, te paso unas imagenes del transformadorsito, pero lo de las medidas de tencion las pongo en el otro post donde consulte como conocer si las caracteristicas que me dijeron era tales, aparentemente, no se ve bien por el "carrete?" el ancho de la parte central de la E pero juraria que es 4cm y el espesor 5cm  5x4=20-----   (20)2= 400  ----- !!!UPS!!!  me quede corto con el nucleo, siesque las bobinas me dan los 430w es decir no me los dara nunca. bueno sera cuestion de hacer las mediciones que me dijiste, ahi van las imagenes
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/transformador3636img159.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/transformador3636img158.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/transformador3636img158.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/transformador3636img158.jpg/http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/transformador3636img158.jpg/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Si te dije que te vi por varios varios _varios_ lados , es porque la intención es ayudarte 

5 x 4 = 20 cm² / 1,1 = 18,18 , al cuadrado = 330 Watts

330 Watts te da para un 100+100 que le puedas dar paliza al mango por horas , o un 150+150 para usarse más normal.


Saludos !


----------



## boloyspe (Mar 15, 2012)

disculpa habia contado mal gracias por rectificarme


----------



## chacarock (Mar 15, 2012)

hola dosmetro, todo bien si, gracias, ahora empieso a matarte con MP jajaja , no ahora tomemos como legal a este 
	
	



```
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/index6.html#post625147
```
ha!! vos tomas el 1,1 yo tomaba el 1 solamente que segun lei es lo mas comun, pero si en estos casos estoy entendiendo que hay que redondear para abajo, pero las ganas de hacer llegar unos voltiitos mas o unos ampersitos es inevitable jajaja
otra cosa es que al sentir el peso de este transformador entre 5 kilos no me imagino como hay amplis comerciales que dicen 400w o 600w y on parecen tener ni 7 quilos con todo y gabinete.
bueno, sera un 100+100 entonces, o un 130+130 como para usos cortos, alguna tocada pequeña, algun pub.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Sin dividir por 1,1 te daría *la potencia teórica del primario* , y hay que restarle la corriente magnetizante , las pérdidas en el cobre y las pérdidas en el hierro , ya que el transformador no tiene un rendimiento del 100 %.


----------



## chacarock (Mar 16, 2012)

ha! ok, agendo el 1,1 entonce. ahora estoy haciendo la lista para un transformadorcito que estoy por bobinar, pero ya me decidi y descarte este de 200w, otra cosita a que te referias con


> o un 150+150 para usarse más normal.



como para decidir si hago uno de 130 o el melody de 150

un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Éste de 200 mucho no me gusta , como mínimo le cambiaría la salida por Sziklay y le pondría un bias ajustable

Podés hacer un 200 + 200 y usarlo más bajo , te asegurás una distorsión bajísima  , habría que limitarle el volumen desde adentro , algún preset o algo más elaborado , alguien subío un limitador con dos optoacopladores . . .


----------



## Naders150 (Mar 19, 2012)

Les dejo unas flas en exel hechas por mi para calcular potencias de amplificadores, lo unico que hay que medir las tensiones de pico a la salida de estos con un tester un diodo y un pequeño capacitor.esto sera la potencia de pico de un semiciclo e in toducirlo en la fla.cualquier duda quedo a su disposicion[/QUOTE]

Osea se arma un detector de pico, se mide con un tester el voltaje y se inserta el valor medido y la carga y me da la potencia...

Se puede migrar el calculo a un microcontrolador con un lcd y crear un medidor de potencia portatil....

Seria bueno crear un nuevo tema y hacer un potenciometro forosdeelectronica


----------



## chacarock (Mar 20, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Éste de 200 mucho no me gusta , como mínimo le cambiaría la salida por Sziklay y le pondría un bias ajustable
> 
> Podés hacer un 200 + 200 y usarlo más bajo , te asegurás una distorsión bajísima  , habría que limitarle el volumen desde adentro , algún preset o algo más elaborado , alguien subío un limitador con dos optoacopladores . . .



si, no estaria mal la idea, tambien podria limitar el volumen auditivamente u ocularmente, digo, con usar el 75% de volumen vastaria? o es un poco mas complicado que eso.
saludos


----------



## mkia91 (Abr 15, 2012)

pinocho dijo:


> bueno aquí  esta algunas fotos, en estéreo  con una fuente de  50v el diagrama  es el mismo,no  hice ninguna modificación   funciona perfectamente  el pcb esta en en archivo  pdf y  para la forma del planchado  seleccionar la hoja dos, saludos amigos..



pinocho ya tu as provado este amplificador me gustaria armarlo soy nuevo en esto nesecito alluda por que quiero practicar y no quedarme en la teoria


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2012)

mkia91 dijo:


> pinocho ya tu has probado este amplificador me gustaria armarlo soy nuevo en esto necesito ayuda por que quiero practicar y no quedarme en la teoria



Si tienes a la mano algun simulador lo puedes utilizar para verificar el funcionamiento del amplificador.

Ya despues recien visto que puede ser viable, entonces si le metes mano con el pcb, si te fijas en el primer mensaje se ve claramente que pinocho ya construyo este pcb y le funciono.


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 15, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Si tienes a la mano algun simulador lo puedes utilizar para verificar el funcionamiento del amplificador.
> 
> Ya despues recien visto que puede ser viable, entonces si le metes mano con el pcb, si te fijas en el primer mensaje se ve claramente que pinocho ya construyo este pcb y le funciono.



yo no creo que eso sea necesario si ya se sabe que  funciona si o si


----------



## audiobis (Abr 17, 2012)

amigos este circuito esmuy bueno es el que tengo funcionando hace mucho tiempo en mi sonido personal y no me a dejado mal suena  de pelos espero les guste saludos de ante mano


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Abr 17, 2012)

audiobis ese gabinete lo hicistes con aluminio?


----------



## audiobis (Abr 17, 2012)

> audiobis ese gabinete lo hicistes con aluminio?



que mas amigo pues si lo hice yo mismo con laminas de aluminio estriado y pues como ves quedo bien es muy robusto y resistente


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 17, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> yo no creo que eso sea necesario si ya se sabe que  funciona si o si



Es necesario dado que el compañero esta iniciandose en la electronica y quiere aprender sobre el funcionamiento del circuito, que funcione o no realmente es lo que el compañero va a develar luego que haga la simulacion, que aunque sabemos que funciona es un conocimiento que no esta de más para proyectos a futuro.


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 18, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Es necesario dado que el compañero esta iniciandose en la electronica y quiere aprender sobre el funcionamiento del circuito, que funcione o no realmente es lo que el compañero va a develar luego que haga la simulacion, que aunque sabemos que funciona es un conocimiento que no esta de más para proyectos a futuro.



Si es por aprendizaje no hay problema que siga adelante


----------



## zhealot (Abr 19, 2012)

Me estoy animando a lanzarme, con este amplificador mi pregunta es: si podrá aguantar 4 horas con una buena disipación, trabajándolo a su máxima potencia. Leí anterior mente que mencionaban, que seria necesario agregar un bias, (disculpen mi ignorancia)les agradecería que me explicaran que beneficios traería y que se ganaría. me gustaría hacer algunos cálculos en cuanto a la pureza de la capacidad que posee de amplificar, o si ya los tienen desarrollados puedan compartirlos... también paralelo a este estoy buscando un ecualizador que tenga 5 canales... cuatro serán vocales y uno de música... ojala me puedan ayudar con eso, y gracias por su paciencia. 
Soy nuevo en lo de la electrónica y mas cuando entra a tallar el audio.


----------



## audiobis (Abr 19, 2012)

> Me estoy animando a lanzarme, con este amplificador mi pregunta es: si podrá aguantar 4 horas con una buena disipación, trabajándolo a su máxima potencia. Leí anterior mente que mencionaban, que seria necesario agregar un bias, (disculpen mi ignorancia)les agradecería que me explicaran que beneficios traería y que se ganaría. me gustaría hacer algunos cálculos en cuanto a la pureza de la capacidad que posee de amplificar, o si ya los tienen desarrollados puedan compartirlos... también paralelo a este estoy buscando un ecualizador que tenga 5 canales... cuatro serán vocales y uno de música... ojala me puedan ayudar con eso, y gracias por su paciencia.
> Soy nuevo en lo de la electrónica y mas cuando entra a tallar el audio.


 
pues compañero lo es usado toda la noche a full rango y no me a dejado mal con dos bajos L36 con parlantes de 15 por 500w y suena de el *término innecesariamennte grotesco* te lo recomiendo a ojos cerrados buena suerte


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Abr 19, 2012)

justamente quedo muy bien y creo que es mas fácil cortar y trabajar el aluminio, el tema es conseguirlo


----------



## phavlo (Abr 19, 2012)

zhealot lo que buscas es un mixer o mezclador, pone alguno de esos dos nombres en el buscador del foro y vas a encontrar lo que buscas, con esquematico, pcb, fotos, y ya probados.


----------



## AugustoB (Abr 20, 2012)

Hola,el otro dia empecé a hacer el amplificador 200w pioneer.Mi pregunta es¿Dónde conecto GND AUX?
Les agradezco.


----------



## caterina ramirez (Jun 21, 2012)

hola...ya habia escrito unos mensaje aqui...y el tema se cerro,,no sabia que habia una norma sobre eso disculpen .cuando pueda subire fotos...necesito una ayuda..yo arme el amplificador *200wrms pioneer *que publico *NUK*, como tambien lo publico *PINOCHO*.lo hice tal cual el circuito electrico del pdf con una fuente de 55v mas 55v..utilizando los mjl21194 º3 como en la grafica...lo unico que reemplaze fueron los mje15033º2 por tip41º42..y no funciona la probe con una serie fusible y la lampara enciende bastante cuando eta conectado el parlante y hace un zumbido fuerte...revise muchas veces y no le encuentro la falla..agradeceria si me das un consejo de que puede estar fallando..ya que inverti mucho tiempo y dinero en este amplificador...muchas gracias...ah y tengo otra duda..en el pdf del pcb ; Q5 y Q6 apuntan sus carillas por decir asi , en unba direccion...y Q7 y Q8 apuntan en otra...pero segun lo qu*E* puedo distinguir en la foto los 4 tr*ANSISTORES* ,,osea los 3 mje340 y el mje350 apuntan en la misma direccion...osea no estarias conectando al revez los tr..porque revise el circuito con los datasheet y esta bien...pregunto porque no lo puedo hacer funcionar...gracias...


----------



## zopilote (Jun 21, 2012)

Posteaste el esquema, pero faltan algunas instantaneas de tu trabajo, por que aqui no hay videntes calificados y para poder devatir sobre tu amplificador, uno debe verlo, con que sea unas bien enfocadas sin usar flahs, y de ambos lado. Así tendras una parvada de electronicos brindandote sus premisas.


----------



## caterina ramirez (Jun 21, 2012)

aun no consigo una buena camara para subir fotos..v*O*y a ver si puedo subirlas mañana ..gracias


----------



## YIROSHI (Jun 23, 2012)

caterina ramirez dijo:


> hola...ya habia escrito unos mensaje aqui...y el tema se cerro,,no sabia que habia una norma sobre eso disculpen .cuando pueda subire fotos...necesito una ayuda..yo arme el amplificador *200wrms pioneer *que publico *NUK*, como tambien lo publico *PINOCHO*.lo hice tal cual el circuito electrico del pdf con una fuente de 55v mas 55v..utilizando los mjl21194 º3 como en la grafica...lo unico que reemplaze fueron los mje15033º2 por tip41º42..y no funciona la probe con una serie fusible y la lampara enciende bastante cuando eta conectado el parlante y hace un zumbido fuerte...revise muchas veces y no le encuentro la falla..agradeceria si me das un consejo de que puede estar fallando..ya que inverti mucho tiempo y dinero en este amplificador...muchas gracias...ah y tengo otra duda..en el pdf del pcb ; Q5 y Q6 apuntan sus carillas por decir asi , en unba direccion...y Q7 y Q8 apuntan en otra...pero segun lo qu puedo distinguir en la foto los 4 tr,,osea los 3 mje340 y el mje350 apuntan en la misma direccion...osea no estarias conectando al revez los tr..porque revise el circuito con los datasheet y esta bien...pregunto porque no lo puedo hacer funcionar...gracias...



Si seria bueno que subieras unas fotos del Ampli para detallarlo muy bienPues viendo el PCB del PDF veo que las terminales donde se acoplan los Transistores estan muy cercanas,  aun aumentando el Zoom del archivo PDF siguen muy cercanas, puede que algun punto de soldadura o particula de cobre del PCB de ellos te haya quedado en cortosuele pasar muy amenudo revisa muy bien tu PCB

Saludos.


----------



## caterina ramirez (Jun 24, 2012)

mañaa por la tarde subo fotos..en la simulacion con multisim 11 tampoco funciono...igual vy aseguir buscando el problema,,si no lo resuelvo mañana subo la simulacion con las fotos de amplificador...gracias


----------



## caterina ramirez (Jun 24, 2012)

bue dia... aqui les subo fotos, los pdf y la simulacion... en todas las pruebas que *h*ice estuvo conectado la lampara serie.... en las fotos estan todos los cables cortados.. es porque fui desc*o*nectando la etapa de salida para ir encontrando el problema... sin desconectar nada en la salida medi 35 vc pero sin señal.. se encontraba en corto, al desconectar los mjl21194º3 seguia el problema... supuse que podia ser los tip's los cambie por unos nuevos, y el problema seguia... en la etapa preamplificadora use los bc558c en vez de los bc558ap... creo que puede ser ese el problema entonces esta noce los voy a cambiar por los bc557b... en la simulacion con el multisim 11 no funciono... en la salida utilize otrs tr porque los mjl21194 no se encontraban en la base de datos... tambien utilize transistores virtuales y no abia caso... para mi el problema se e*n*cue*n*tra en la etapa preamplificadora... les agradeceria sus consejos ya que no logro acerlo funcionar... y por ultimo... el trafo que uso es de 41,5v + 41,5v sin rectificar y 55v + 55v rectificado X 8 amperes... mucas gracias... PD: no me deja subir los pdf... el diseño de pista se encuentra al revez porque me equivoque al imprimir... o sea que tuve que tener e cuenta la tercera *h*oja del pdf pioneer_PWB_101... pero lo he revisado mucas veces con los dataseet para asegurarme de las conexiones... disculpen si algunas palabras estas mal escritas *e*s que se rompieron unas teclas de mi teclado.. gracias....


----------



## zopilote (Jun 24, 2012)

En primer lugar resalta que todo el PCB esta en espejo, es decir para montar los transistores todos estan al revez. O montas otra placa o te las ingenias con la que tienes. Y limpia los residuos de flux.


----------



## caterina ramirez (Jun 24, 2012)

lo de la plaqueta ya lo  abia resuelto mirando la tercera oja del pdf pioneer_PWB_101...pero lo e revisado mucas veces con los dataseet para asegurarme de las conexiones.....gracias por el consejo.


----------



## caterina ramirez (Jun 26, 2012)

...mejor vy a comprar los transistores que menciona en el circuito y retirar los reemplazos para probar de vuelta..pero tengo otra duda...segun elas etapas de prueba y funcionamiento de un amplificador tengo que cortocircutar la señal y desconectar los transistores de salida..pero al desconectar dichos transistores...no habria realimentacion de señal por lo tanto no funcionaria ni siquiera la etapa preamplificadora..?


----------



## palomo (Jun 26, 2012)

Lee esto es de gran ayuda


----------



## caterina ramirez (Jun 27, 2012)

hola..ya lo habia leido...y lo tuve en cuenta...y aun asi no lo pude hacer funcionar...vy a intentar comprar los transistores del circuito electrico sin reemplazos por las dudas, ya veo es ese el problema...no los compre aun porque en las casa de electronica que fui no los consegui.......muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## caterina ramirez (Jul 7, 2012)

muchas gracias por su tiempo y sus respuestas...aun tengo unas dudas pero las vy a publicar en otr post...


----------



## Holas (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola... , les hago un par de consultas:

Los MJL21194 y MJL21193 , pueden ser cambiados por Tip 3055 y Tip 2955?.Porque ya tengo el Tip 3055.
Los capacitores de 2.2uf , 47uf y 100uf , tienen que ser de 60 v?Digo , para andar tranqui.
Yo no pretendo pasar los 100 ò 150 watts por ahora , por eso pregunto sobre los Tips...

Bueno , espero su respuesta. Saludos...!


----------



## frapers (Jul 11, 2012)

Holas dijo:


> Hola... , les hago un par de consultas:
> 
> Los MJL21194 y MJL21193 , pueden ser cambiados por Tip 3055 y Tip 2955?.Porque ya tengo el Tip 3055.
> Los capacitores de 2.2uf , 47uf y 100uf , tienen que ser de 60 v?Digo , para andar tranqui.
> ...


Saludos
 Puedes utilizar los TIP, pero debes asegurarte que la fuente sea menor a +-30V o fallaran  y con eso baja la potencia, el voltaje colector-emisor de los tip es de 60V y el de los MJL es de 250V. El voltaje de los capacitores estara bien siempre y cuando este por encima del de la fuente.





caterina ramirez dijo:


> ...mejor vy a comprar los transistores  que menciona en el circuito y retirar los reemplazos para probar de  vuelta..pero tengo otra duda...segun elas etapas de prueba y  funcionamiento de un amplificador tengo que cortocircutar la señal y  desconectar los transistores de salida..pero al desconectar dichos  transistores...no habria realimentacion de señal por lo tanto no  funcionaria ni siquiera la etapa preamplificadora..?



Saludos. 
    Según lo veo deberías hacer otra vez la placa con la vista correcta, aunque coloques los componentes bien con la que tienes siempre hay algo que se escapa y falla todo, también te ahorrara dolores de cabeza. Lo de los transistores, los indicados y los remplazos debes asegurarte que correspondan con su hoja de datos pin a pin y ver que coincidan sus características.


----------



## Holas (Jul 11, 2012)

si , ya lo sé , por eso lo del Tip , pero gracias por confirmarme mi duda..
Lo de los capacitores , me refiero para usar al máximo voltaje posible para obtener la máxima potencia que permite éste amplificador


----------



## frapers (Jul 13, 2012)

El capacitor de 100uF filtra los 18V que alimenta al diferencial, de 25V esta bien igual el de 2.2uF y el de 47uF de 50V o 63V. Por cierto el autor del PCB es el compañero NUK y puedes ver mas detalles en el siguiente enlace donde lo publico, por la página 28.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-500w-800w-1000w-2200w-mosfet-clase-ab-12750/index28.html#post462499


----------



## cevv (Jul 13, 2012)

Saludos!... Alguien ha Alimentando el amplificador con +/-70VDC  
para obtener unos 400W?
hare la prueba dentro de una semanas mientras consigo el tranfo...
pero si alguien lo ha hecho, que nos cuente su experiencia


----------



## frapers (Jul 19, 2012)

Solo observa el diagrama original, es alimentado por +/- 70V y solo lleva un par de transistores de potencia, pero son SANKEN de 17A, de todos modos supongo que en esas condiciones solo soportaría una carga de 8 Ohms . Saludos.


----------



## caterina ramirez (Ago 10, 2012)

gracias por respomder frapers...cuamdo temga um tiempito vy  a ver si vuelvo a acer la placa...


----------



## cevv (Ago 10, 2012)

gracias frapers..  pues si con 2 transitores de salida creo que solo a 8 ohm... se le pudiera montar 4 C5200 y 4 A1943... para trabajarla a 4 ohm...  estos transitores son de menos potencia que los sanken por eso la cantidad... calculo alrededor de 400W en 4 ohm.
saludos!


----------



## Holas (Ago 18, 2012)

Bueno , paso a comentar , que yo ya terminé mi plaqueta , le puse como transistores de potencia de salida los TIP´s  antes mencionados(Son los que tenía a mano , y las importaciones están cerradas , hacique es muy difícil conseguir cosas) , lo alimenté con pocos watts , para ver si algo levantaba temperatura, pero nó.
Lo alimenté con aproximadamente 30 watts , y no levantó nada de temperatura.Lo que me llamó la atención, es que no hizo tampoco el clasico pop , de encendido.
Pero bueno , mañana voy a probar con más watts.
Aunque voy a tener que descifrar cuáles son las entradas/salidas de alimentación del transformador , porque todavía no lo probé.
Ha... me olvidaba , acá en mi ciudad , andamos como 4 días seguidas con lluvia(en mi zona , llueve fuerte) , lo cuál tengo problemas de internet  , y no me cargan los datasheet.Alguno me puede decir cuáles son los volts máximos que aguanta los TIP´s 2955 , y 3055 . Para ver si estoy en esos parámetros?.

Saludos...!

Osea , quiero saber, si estoy entre los watts mínimos y máximos.


----------



## crimson (Ago 18, 2012)

Había un viejo sketch de Abbot y Costello que decían "Volts son Watts", haciendo referencia a "What is Watt?". Lo que interpreto querés decir son dos cosas: 1) "lo alimenté con 30Watts" es "lo alimenté con 30 Volts" o 2) "lo alimenté con 30 Watts es: "le subí la potencia hasta que me dio 30 Watts". Aclaranos cuál es la correcta. Por lo que atañe a la tensión, aguantan 100V si son los "C", por lo que el amplificador lo podés alimentar con +/- 42V máximo.
Saludos C


----------



## Holas (Ago 19, 2012)

No , lo que quise decir , es que lo quise alimentar con pocos watts , entonces lo alimenté con aproximadamente 30 watts , que serían mas o menos 16(Rectificados) v x 2 amperios , aclaro , que es fuente partida.
Por eso, quería saber , si son muy pocos watts , para que ande el amplificador , para probar con un poco más.

Saludos...!


----------



## phavlo (Ago 20, 2012)

si lo alimentas con 30W el amplificador no va a dar mas potencia que eso, no se puede sacar potencia de donde no hay.. para sacarle todo el jugo vas a tener que usar una fuente de mas potencia..
saludos


----------



## Holas (Ago 20, 2012)

No , no quise obtener más de 30 watts .
Obviamente, que el amplificador va a dar un poco menos de potencia de lo que de el transformador.
Lo que digo , que me pareció raro , es que al conectarle la alimentación no haya hecho el "POP".
Todavía por otras cuestiones , no lo he podido alimentar con más watts , pero cuando lo haga , les comentaré. No subo fotos , porque la calidad de imágen de mi cámara , deja mucho que desear en éstas clases de fotos (No se nota mucho los caminos , etc). 
 Voy a tratar de igual manera  , sacar fotos , o pedir una máquina
 prestada.

Saludos...


----------



## nightwolf62 (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola yo arme este proyecto y anduvo a la primera yo tengo un transformador que recticado da 48 volts y lo recicle de un  amplificador de 100 watts + 100 watts seguramente me va a quedar chico el transformador para una version estereo de este amplificador verdad??


----------



## AugustoB (Ago 21, 2012)

De cuantos watts es el trafo?Si sobran Amperes no pasará nada y te servirá.


----------



## papu (May 28, 2015)

Hola a todos los foreros!!! queria darle vida nuevamente al tema, 
consulta: que calculos tendria que hacer  para modificar el circuito para alimentarlo con +-90?
Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2015)

papu dijo:


> Hola a todos los foreros!!! queria darle vida nuevamente al tema,
> consulta: que calculos tendria que hacer  para modificar el circuito para alimentarlo con +-90?
> Desde ya muchas gracias!



Deberías recalcular *todo*.

¿ Y no sería mejor buscar una etapa diseñada para esa tensión.?


----------



## josco (May 31, 2015)

papu dijo:


> Hola a todos los foreros!!! queria darle vida nuevamente al tema,
> consulta: que calculos tendria que hacer para modificar el circuito para alimentarlo con +-90?
> Desde ya muchas gracias!


 

checa este, es parecido. espero te sirva la informacion que trae. saludos.


----------



## papu (Jun 16, 2015)

Hola fogo, si...
Arme el ucd ejtagle, pero no pude conseguir un IR de calidad.
Hola josco, gracias! voy a analizarlo y ver el presupuesto. saludos!


----------

